# PSE LD-300 Infinity



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Do you guys know anything about this bow and if it would make a good fingers bow?


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't recall the LD 300.
I remember the LD 2400 and it had a deflex riser and a 46" or 47" ata.
Someone on here may know something about the LD 300.


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*Maybe this will help..*

http://tune.pse-archery.com/Default.aspx


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Reich said:


> http://tune.pse-archery.com/Default.aspx


Yeah, I saw these tune charts too...I just don't know what model this is. The LD-300 was apparently made from 1992-1995. I am just gonna call PSE with the serial number and maybe they can narrow it down. 

What do yall think as far as using this bow as a fingers bow? I am really wanting to try finger shooting on a compound.


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*I have the xlr-900, Infinity..*

it has a 41" ata, the charts on the PSE site showing the LD-300 is 41"ata. I never have seen one(LD-300), but, being that they are the same ata, I would guess you could shoot one w/ fingers... I never had a problem with mine and I have 32" draw...w/ no finger pinch...
Don't know if this helps... but its something...

Reich


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

I will try it and see what happens...I have to get a new string made for it though. What is a good rest to put on it to shoot for fingers?


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*If you want to go cheap..(like me),*

I use the NAP Centerrest flipper(wire)... but I'm thinking about buying a springy rest(cheap as all getout).. its been many years since I used one, but it works. I always get the rests with side pressure on them, theirs a bunch of them out there...
Just have fun with your shooting. 

Good luck,
Reich


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Cool, that's what I use on my recurves, regular 'ol NAP flipper Rest.


----------

